# a ladies night



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

hi

I am planning a ladies night in the local village hAll in aid of breakthrough breast cancer. I could really do with some ideas! I am going to sell stalls for local business to sell their products, I'm also going to charge ladies coming in £2 which will include a glass of bucks fizz.

My mum will rent a stall to sell flower arrangements, SIL a stall with Avon products... Any ideasof other people I could contact? I was thinking of contacting a pampered chef rep and maybe virgin vie.

Anyone been to a ladies night?

Thanks
Donna x


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

What about Body Shop, they have a pamper thing.

Lisa xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I would say Body Shop - maybe a local beauty salon or hairdressers,


----------



## *laura* (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Donna

I went to something similar last year and they had Boots No7 ladies there doing makeovers which was good and they gave samples away and offered discounts to everyone on the night if they gave their names when they went in store.

They also had people there from local spa/salons etc offering treatments such as manicures, head massage etc, as far as I'm aware they weren't paid for being there and all money from these treatments went to the charity.

Its a really great cause, good luck


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

What about contacting a local college and asking for some trainee beauty therapists to come and do some hand massages...
Maybe some alternative therapists who could do reike (sp?), indian head massage, crystal thearpies....
A good old cake stall...... 
Maybe those chocoholic party people......
Chocolate fountain.....
Ann Summers......
A stand from some who makes there own jewellery....
Hand crafted cards..........

I have only ever been to the sort of ladies nights where there is copious amount of alcohol and strippers present!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have a small choc business so get asked to a lot of ladies evenings. The most popular things seem to be treatments, head massages, reflexology and the like. That and hand made crafts and foods. We do ok on our chocolate but because it's handmade it's not cheap cheap and some mums prefer the cheaper stuff. 

Good luck with it. 

Cathie x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sounds a great idea   and the girls have had lots of great ideas..you could even contact a local nursery (plants) and they could do a stall. 

You could have a girly tombola/raffle too with girly prizes  

Cat x


----------

